# What way is this? (Potty training)



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

What kind of way is this potty training?

1. Buy a large crate and put newspaper on the floor.
2. After puppy no longer fears it and being inside, leave puppy inside.
3. When puppy goes to the bathroom, give lots of praise and maybe a treat.
4. After puppy gets the hang of using the bathroom on the newspaper,
bring the paper outside of crate. 
5. When the puppy masters using the bathroom on the paper in that spot, move the paper to another spot.
6. Slowly move newspaper toward outside of the house.
7. Finally, just take puppy outside of house until puppy understands.
8. Don't forget to say "Potty" or give a cue for puppy to use the bathroom!

Also, is this effective?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

WTH No do not do that,lol Teaching a dog to pee inside is teaching the dog to pee inside. Dogs don't understand the difference between newspaper, carpet, tile, a blanket, or your couch. I suspect whoever came up with that idea has a troop of ankle biters who pee all over their house


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

So how do you teach a dog to potty outside? Or could you tell me a good book or source that will tell me how?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Ohhh maybe it's my age, I'm 58 and yes this sounds familiar but without the crate. In the good ole days  it was very common for people to put a puppy in a closed in area like a kitchen, and put newspapers on the floor. And just like you posted, little by little they would make the newspaper area smaller. This was the method people used during the night while they slept and during the day if they weren't home. Very common. 

I wouldn't suggest the method above or the one you posted.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

So how do you potty train a puppy the modern way?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

You take the dog out every hour on the hour and say go potty, go potty, go potty. You stand there like a complete fool chanting this until the dog goes potty. You praise the good potty and give the dog a treat. You then wait a minute or two and see if they are still sniffing around in case they have to go more potties- if so keep up the go potty. If not take them in for another hour and repeat. Also always feed your dog at the same times during the day and take up water 3 hrs. before bedtime so they are used to going potty at the same times. When your dog is going outside and going right away instead of making you wait and chant you know you can extend your time by 30 minutes and so on


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> You take the dog out every hour on the hour and say go potty, go potty, go potty.


That about covers it...sometimes it ends up being "pha----leeeeeze go potty I'm freezing", or I'm getting wet, or I'm tired, or, or, or...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Or I have to go potty,lol I remember the days of standing in rain, snow, sleet, cold, heat and all other elements like a donkey's butt chanting go potty while my DH stood inside laughing at me. It really works though they totally get a make a puddle out here I get yummy food. Also, never scold accidents and to prevent them never leave your pup out of it's crate when your not in the room with it. The minute they sniff or squat grab the pup and RUN outside


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I have read about this method in dog books (minus the potty in the crate part). Books from probably the 90's. I used to read read read about dogs when I was a little girl, but I think this method is a little out-dated.

First start out with a clean environment for your dog. Make sure to wipe up any mess they make inside the house with an enzyme cleaner specifically made for pets. I know of one called Nature's Miracle. You can buy it at petco, or there are other brands at other stores too.

Second, to make things easier for you, make sure you have a structured schedule for your puppy. Feed your puppy and watch them closely after their meal. They will start to sniff, then you grab them and take them out immediately. Just start by saying "go potty, go potty" and when they go PRAISE them and give treats treats treats! They also tend to go after heavy playing.

If you take them out after their meal, and they don't go, put them into their crate for 15 minutes then try again. You NEVER want them to go in their crate. Their crate is their clean, safe place and if you let them sit in their mess or they won't mind it after a while and mess all over the house. All areas of the house= clean places. Outside=potty places

If they accidently go in the house, grab them even if they are in the middle of going and say "no, potty outside!" and take them out. It took my dog until 4 months to be fully trained and able to be trusted for the most part. It takes lots of time, and also when they get excited, don't be surprised if they pee a little because their bladder muscles are really weak when they're little and they sometimes can't help it.

They will go through a few phases- first they just don't get it at all, second they will still go in the house but know they did something naughty, third they will eventually just get it and go outside only. You will slowly see progress.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I saw a video on youtube and just followed that. I took karma outside from when i got her at 7 weeks whenever she started circling and sniffing or basically whenever I went outside. I would take her to the same spot and say GET BUSY GET BUSY until she started peeing and then I would STOP saying it as soon as she started and give her some praise. She picked it up real quick and at 16 weeks she not only wakes me up with a nudging nose in the foot or ear ( whatever is easiest to reach ) but she now pees on command !! She also nudges/ sits and stares at or lightly paws doors if they are closed and she wants to go through them so I know this is a sign as well....

I thought i would never stop stepping in puddles of pee but it is over before you know it. That whole newspaper thing sounds like a freakin nightmare.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Same here, that sounds like training the owner not the puppy. I say 'hurry up' to get a pee on command, guess where I got that? In 14 degree winter weather. So 'hurry up' it is, I'm still giving praise for going when and where I ask. Ditch the papers, take the puppy out a lot, say hurry up or whatever command you want- and expect it. When they deliver give lots of praise. Be patient and kind, you'll have success.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my puppy came home at 9 weeks old.
one of us took him out every 15 minutes.
we slowly increased his time. we
went from every 15 minutes to 
30 minutes to 45 minutes to 1 hour
and so on. over night one of us took
the pup out every 2 hours. we slowly
increased the 2 hours.

our pup was crated over night, whenever
we couldn't watch him and for short
periods during the day to get him use to being crated.
we would crate him for 5 to 10 minutes
at a time. we did this lots of times. we
slowly increased his crate time. sometimes
when we crated him we would be in the room
with him, sometimes we would leave the room,
sometimes we would leave the house.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Little bit OT but I have also just found recently that Karma stays a lot calmer in her outside kennel if after I give her the KENNEL UP command and she goes in, I then close the door and say WAIT. I have to KENNEL UP every time I open the gates to our villa to park or exit so she does not end up on the street. I taught her the wait command early with food and exiting her crate and now i guess she associates it with " i know it is just a short time and the door will open / I will be free again " !! Before I started using the WAIT in tandem with KENNEL UP, she would watch me get in the car and drive out the gates and start yipping and yapping. Now.....she just goes into a DOWN and.......well.....waits.

Doggy behavior and watching them learn stuff is very interesting !!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey, we're all laughing about the paper training method, but my parents housetrained many puppies that way. (Although they were small puppies, making small piddles...not like my monstrous puppy who, I swear, pees a gallon every time she squats.)

Anyway, my point is...maybe we shouldn't laugh about things just because they've gone out of fashion.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

That would be the *Puppy Peeing and Pooping Prevention Paper Procedure*.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> that would be the *puppy peeing and pooping prevention paper procedure*.


lol!


----------

